# Hello from Round Rock, TX



## dlacaille (May 2, 2016)

I've already posted in other forums here but I neglected to introduce myself.

Initiated, Passed and Raised at Round Rock Lodge #227, Texas, over the course of 3+ years. Raised in November 2015.  Came close to having the record for "Career E.A." but never gave up and got help and advice from some great Brothers. Including the Brother who designed many of the logos I see around here.

I don't currently have any intentions of going through the officer line or joining an appendant body in the next few years. With the work and family situation I have it just doesn't make sense time wise right now. But I do try to attend degrees when I can - each time I get something brand new out of it. 

Thanks to Blake for running this whole thing and giving us a place to communicate with each other. 

See y'all on the forums.

-Damon



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 2, 2016)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 2, 2016)

Welcome brother!


----------



## dfreybur (May 2, 2016)

Round Rock is the most active lodge I've encountered near Austin.  They meet twice per week they have so many events.  Active lodges are healthy lodges!


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 2, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Round Rock is the most active lodge I've encountered near Austin.  They meet twice per year they have so many events.  Active lodges are healthy lodges!


 they only meet twice a year?


----------



## dfreybur (May 2, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> they only meet twice a year?



Yikes.  Thanks for noticing my word flubb.  Edited and corrected.


----------



## KSigMason (May 2, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Bloke (May 3, 2016)

Greeting and welcome brother....

Twice a week ? Not sure i could handle that much brotherhood.....i know my partner could not !!!! Hehe.

We meet once a month. I'm actually on my way to rehearsal now...


----------



## rpbrown (May 3, 2016)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 4, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 5, 2016)

Welcome Bro. Damon!


----------



## Scoops (May 11, 2016)

Greeting from Chester UK, Brother.


----------



## dfreybur (May 11, 2016)

Greetings from across the tollway in Pflugerville - "Between a Rock and a Weird place"


----------

